# Brands you just can't get into?



## glamella (Jun 9, 2005)

As much as I looove makeup I just can't get into certain brands. Anyone else like this? Here are the ones that just don't hold my interest:

Becca
Pout
Hard Candy
Tony & Tina
Chanel
Lorac


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

when it comes to e/s and everything thats "decorative" to my face I dont like:
Chanel
Clinique
Dior
Shiseido
YSL


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't like  
Urban Decay 
Hard Candy
Tony and Tina
Chanel (apart from the Glossimers)
YSL (I only use the Radiant Touch concealer)
Dior
Pout

As for all the other brands they're OK but nothing special.

My favourites are MAC, NARS, Stila, and Baby Pink for cute lipgloss.


----------



## glamella (Jun 9, 2005)

Oooh I forgot YSL & Dior. Mostly because I hate the packaging.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not crazy about..
Lancome
Clinique (except their foundations and mascara)
Prescriptives
Lorac
Dior
Benefit

Basically, I stick to MAC, Urban Decay, NARS, and some Stila, Tony & Tina, Hard Candy, and Smashbox.  The rest doesn't really do much for me.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 9, 2005)

hmm for me it would have to be..

Stila
Prescriptives
Bobbi Brown (some of their stuff i do like)
Lorac
Smashbox


----------



## Bianca (Jun 9, 2005)

I really dislike Maybelline, I once bought something (cool effect) and it burnt my eyes away!!!! Scary stuff. And I am not into Clarins and Lancaster. I once bought a lipstick from Lancaster and I hate it.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont like stila at all..Thought I did and was wrong 
Dior, Pout, Benefit, anything drugstore, lorac.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 9, 2005)

Stila
Dior
Lancome
Clinique
Bobbi Brown
Prescriptives 
YSL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

Me too, anything drugstore.. (Sorry!)

Clinique, Lancôme, Clarins, Bobbi Brown (Bleh..), Benefit, Hard Candy, Shiseido, Makeup For Ever.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jun 10, 2005)

NARS
MakeUp For Ever (except the loose powder)
Dior
Chanel
Bare Escentuals
Laura Mercier
Trish McEvoy
Bobbi Brown
Lancome
Estee Lauder
Clinique
Prescriptives
Bourjois
Sue Devitt

and anything drugstore.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_and anything drugstore._

 
Word.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

i cant stand Prescriptives, Bobbi Brown * when i think of that i think of the Cherry Pie video with the MODEL bobbi brown*, Smashbox, Avon, Mary Kay, anything drug store, and i cannot get into the Sephora brand of makeup its just so Generic. ;/


----------



## Jillith (Jun 10, 2005)

Lorac, Px, EL, BB, GA, smashbox, sephora, scott barnes, la prairie, cle de peau, by terry, shiseido, clinique, mary kay, merle norman, max factor, cover girl, caboodles, clarins, chanel, bourjois, pop, tarte, givenchy, body & soul, pixi, joey ny, bloom, passport, sugar, eyeko, delux, dessert, EA, lola, most benefit,  most stila, most dior, most lancome. there are more but that's what comes to mind presently.


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jun 10, 2005)

people named most of the stuff i just won't get into, but sephora.. oh man.. can we say over priced?! that stuff is ssoooo over hyped too.. the stuff works like shit.. i bought a compact of eyeshadows that shattered in my bag for 24 freakin dollars!! please.. i'd rather go to the drugstore and buy me some NYC or Rimmel before i use that piece of shit again.. lol.. lorac bothers me too... and the sephora brand... and urban decay is alright i guess because of their primer.. but other than that... OMG i tried their liquid liner and that freaking brush they put in as an applicator was so rough that it made my eyes water everytime i'd try to put it on.. SEPHORA.. YOU REALLY DO SUCK ASS.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 10, 2005)

hmmmm..
anything drugstore
stila
benefit
estee lauder
ysl
lancome (except JT's)
lorac
clarins
dior
urban decay


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 10, 2005)

Stila 
Avon 
Mary Kay (nail polish is good though) 
Lola
Tarte 
Hard Candy 
Becca
Estee Lauder


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

OH MY GOD!! I forgot worst brands for me!!!

Avon, Mary Kay, and Aloette! I just can't look at it.... *run away*


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I also don't like anything drugstore.  For one, because I'm a high-end whore, and for another...I always find there's a weird smell about drugstore brands.  My friend brought this cheap eyeshadow set to my apartment so I could show her how to use her colors, and the smell literally made me sick.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 11, 2005)

Anything drugstore
Clinique
Bobbi Brown
Dior
Stila


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 11, 2005)

can't stand:
Mary Kay
Avon
Bloom (looks cute but really crappy quality)
Revlon
Elizabeth Arden 
Rimmel/She/Maybelline/any of those types
L'oreal (with the exception of the Glam Shine sorbet glosses)
YSL
Guerlain (purely because its extrodianrily over priced for what it is)


----------



## Star (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't buy drugstore cosmetics, bought too much junk and wasted too much money over the years.

I hate Estee Lauder, esp their e/s.


----------



## fletch50 (Jun 11, 2005)

For me its:
Clinique
Estee Lauder
Elizabeth Arden
Chanel
Lancome (except JTs!)
Shiseido
Tony and Tina
Bobbi Brown


----------



## speakerpunk (Jun 11, 2005)

*To be fair, I tried...*

Lancome
Hard Candy
Too Faced
Guerlain
YSL
Maybelline
Arden

and just couldn't do it.  Maybe it's a mental block, or just bad quality of the things I've tried, but I have no desire to play with anymore of those brands.


----------



## calandre (Jun 12, 2005)

clinique.... buahhhhh


----------



## AlliSwan (Jun 12, 2005)

I only buy nailpolish and L'Oreal Voluminous mascara at the drugstore, but I will probably be strictly OPI& MAC for polish after having HORRIBLE experiences with both Revlon and Avon nail polish. Each of them (even with a base coat) turned my nails brittle and HIGHLIGHTER YELLOW for as long as they took to grow out. I have since boycotted all of their products out of fear! I wrote the companies and all I got was a coupon in return--yeah, thanks, I really want to go buy more...

Also not too into Stila, Clinique (bc of the packaging--ugh), Hard Candy (packaging is cool but not for me), and actually... who am I kidding?....I ONLY WANT MAC!


----------



## paige3838 (Jun 12, 2005)

Clinique
Benefit
Stila

Milani
Maybelline


----------



## Brianne (Jun 12, 2005)

Shu Uemura, it isn't sold anywhere by me and I just can't get past the numbering system.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 13, 2005)

Clinique always gets bashed-i love their stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 13, 2005)

i just could never get into covergirl, even when i was really young. 
pretty much everything else out there (high and low end) is fair game for me though.


----------



## solardame (Jun 13, 2005)

Origins..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 products do not tempt me.


----------



## sephirias (Jul 13, 2005)

i'm afraid i'm quite conservative when it comes to trying out new brands because any brand that has bright colours allure me, ie. MAC.

don't really like:
stila (no no no)
tony n tina
clinique
elizabeth arden
max factor
shu (will try when i have the $)
BB


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Just can't get into...
Shiseido,
Nars,
Clinique,
Bobbi Brown,
Estee Lauder,
Lancome...


----------



## deathcabber (Jul 22, 2005)

Love: MAC, UD, Milani...random things from many DS brands

Never got into: many other random DS things, Stila (tho I have fierce tauple palette and its very purty), Origins, Lancome, BE, Dior, NARS (tho maybe I should), EL


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow a lot of people hate drustore...why?I love drustore cosmetics (not all of them of course!)

Most brands I've tried are OK to me,from some of them I like only a couple of things and from some I like most of their things!


----------



## Brianne (Jul 25, 2005)

Shu Uemura
Clinique
Lancome
Estee Lauder
Elizabeth Arden
Bobbi Brown
Laura Mercier (though I might try the foundation)
Trish McEvoy (not a fan of the planner system)
YSL
Guerlain
Clarins
Smashbox


----------



## kat1e (Jul 25, 2005)

Clinique and estee lauder- for some reason I feel like an old lady looking at their products?


----------



## xiahe (Jul 25, 2005)

Cover Girl.  Mainly because of all the animal testing that they do.  That's absurd.

And pretty much everything else except for MAC and Milani.  I'm highly addicted to both.  ♥


----------



## _plastikkmermaid (Aug 9, 2005)

most of the brands you all named, i actually really like.

i cant get into hard candy much nor estee lauder's colour yet they have a great skincare line



i love dior, but imma dior girl


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 19, 2005)

Paula's Choice makeup! It looks awful! I don't really like the whole Estee/Clinique etc. type thing either but I have some Clinique lippies (their Different & Almost ones). 

I'd say I'm not into any brands that are not animal cruelty-free.

I like UD but HC has never appealed to me, now that's bizarre.

But most brands have one product that I can see the fuss in e.g. Stila shimmer e/s, Pout l/s, Becca foundation.

Confession: used to hate...MAC!!! But when I got my first MAC item, curiosity reigned supreme, then love quickly after. I think back on it now - it was the obnoxious department store counter staff I hated. Always made me feel like I looked like - and was - shit. They'd circle around me and never offer help.

Kind of the complete opposite to here, thankfully!


----------



## kristabella (Aug 19, 2005)

estee lauder 
elizabeth arden
bobbi brown
clarins
shiseido (their advertising put me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

i'm only just starting to be more interested in Clinique (since they overhaulled their packaging & image)
only use base products from Laura Mercier & Chanel. can't even get into Chanel lipglosses


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

Clinique ( Don't get me started here ) 

Mary Kay  

Bobbi Brown ( ESP there foundations ) 

Hard Candy ( might as well be Wet and Wild ) 

stila ( there eyeshadows are CRAP .. )


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't even bother looking at:
EL
Origins
EA
Clinique

I just can't get past the stigma of EL being old ladyish, and Clinique being...IdunnobutirefusetopurchaseanythingICK


----------



## baby_love (Aug 20, 2005)

MAYBELINE!  they test on animals for no damn reason, plus the colors are NOT pretty, the mascaras are very sticky and the lipsticks just rub off.  I'm not a big fan.

Bobbi Brown-ok, I LOVe the brushes, I have like 4 or 5 of them, but they have VERY VERY neutral colors, and I'm not into that.

lancome-boh-ring.  except the nice smelling juicy tubes 

the only brands I buy are MAC, Stila and Benefit.  I used to be upsessed with benefit.


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 20, 2005)

Stila (Their eyeshadows look like they would crumble if I look at them wrong)
Clinique (Had a few lippies, eh)
Avon (no pigmentation, basically crap)
Revlon (While I generally have no problem buying drugstore, this stuff never works for me)
Tarte (It looks okay, but the glosses seem really sheer and I could probably find the e/s colors elsewhere)
Sephora (besides my one lippie, crap)
Bobbi Brown (Who wants their face to be all one color, brown or rosy brown?)
Vincent Longo (i tried one foundation, it left a rash. I'm not trying anything else).

I like MAC (quickly becoming my favorite), Benefit, NARS, Wet n Wild, Milani, or Rimmel for drugstore.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 20, 2005)

i think i dont like makeup lines with bad packaging or "normal" colors that dont jump out at me. estee lauder and chanel (aside from glossimers) remindme of my mom and like urban decay and hard candy seem real like...i dunno..childish? the colors arent as bright as they look and i hate the packaging. no bobbi brown no clinque no trish. 

no natural looking makeup lines but i do love NARs


----------



## laa_cat (Aug 21, 2005)

probably drugstore stuff besides mascara... but recently i do love my L'oreal color juice lipgloss.


----------



## pinksugar21 (Aug 22, 2005)

clinique, drugstore eyeshadow like wet'n'wild, and milani (I always end up throwing or swapping anything I get from drugstores.


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I hate :
LORAC, Toni & Tina, all HSN and QVC stuff hahaha


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 3, 2005)

Most drug store brands, LORAC, Tony and Tina, Estee Lauder, Clinique, Perscriptives, and Shishedo.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 4, 2005)

Hard Candy looks like the stuff you get in 5yr old kids lucky dips and Estee Lauder just seems over packaged and Clinique seems so cold and clinic-y! (that's probably the point with the white coats etc).


----------



## breeps (Sep 4, 2005)

Most drugstore lines though I've found a few great buys (Neutrogena MoistureShine glosses).  Trish is too gimicky and the products are just so so, Lola is over-packaged and poor quality, UD is incredibly ugly but I like a few shadows (Blunt, YDK), screw Stiila (blahest major line besides Bobbi Brown)   Clinique grosses me out as do Prescriptives and EL and Chanel ... They hit their target markets but haven't ever caught my eye.

Everyone's knocking on Sephora so I just wanted to say .. LOVE the slim eye liners.  These are awesome!


----------



## AprilBomb (Sep 4, 2005)

The only one that really sticks out in my mind is Estee Lauder.  It's the only make-up I've ever had an allergic reaction to.  Bleck.  Also, way over-priced.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 4, 2005)

+ Bare Essentials
+ Shiseido
+ YSL


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

MAC (don't shoot me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Estee Lauder
Origins
Milani


----------



## libra14 (Sep 17, 2005)

I use Origins products every single day. A lot of you seem to dislike this brand but I love it. It started with the smell, it's very pleasing to me. I also use estee lauder's foundation and idealist products. They made a HUGE improvement in my skin. 
I can't get into Stila, Benefit, Chanel, or Lancome. I won't use anything that tests on animals either.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AprilBomb* 
_The only one that really sticks out in my mind is Estee Lauder.  It's the only make-up I've ever had an allergic reaction to.  Bleck.  Also, way over-priced._

 
I was thinking Estee Lauder too. I see some of their stuff online and then check it out at the counter and it just doesn't look appealing.

I also really don't like Clinique, but love their eyebrow pencil.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 17, 2005)

i'd have to say Clinique..except for golden lynx and starstruck e/s.  I guess its partly to do with the fact its my mother's favorite brand.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 17, 2005)

chanel really doesn't do anything for me. neither does estee lauder.

i'm not sure why though...maybe it's just the price. but something about those two brands really just doesn't get it.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hard Candy, Lorac(except their lip polish), Too Faced, MakeupforEver, Lancome...


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_Hard Candy, Lorac(except their lip polish), Too Faced, MakeupforEver, Lancome..._

 
I like the bliss lip polish, but they aren't worth the price.


----------



## BadPrincess (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breeps* 
_Everyone's knocking on Sephora so I just wanted to say .. LOVE the slim eye liners.  These are awesome!_

 
I'll have to agree with you... I don't care much for sephora but I do have 3 slim eye liners & they work great.

I don't care for in make up:
Hard Candy (It is childish looking)
Shiseido
Clinique
Prescriptives
Bobbi Brown ( like the Shimmer Bricks & I have one shadestick too but it goes on cakey it sucks)
Lancome
Estee Lauder 
and all the rest lol

Only make up I really use & love is MAC (Everything), BE (foundation only),Smashbox (photo finish & lash primer only), Milani (Shadows) 

Skin cares a different ball game... I use Perricone,Origins, Dr.Brandt & some Philosophy


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 17, 2005)

i cant get into...

estee lauder
chanel
MILANI
elizabeth arden
sugar
hard candy (used to be good, now it sucks)
stila
pop beauty
sephora


----------



## neotrad (Sep 21, 2005)

Anything drugstore.
Shiseido.
Clinique.
Lancôme.
Clarins.
YSL.
Nina Ricci.

There're tons more. I just don't like any brands that use ingredients that are not so 'skin safe', even if they come in/with fancy packages. And I tend to avoid the brands if I see MA's/BA's have pimples when I walk by their counters/stores cause it makes me assume their products would give you breakouts...


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Oct 1, 2005)

Anything at sephora i don't like.  I like NARS and benifit, and that is it.  Lancome is alright, but MAC is better for cheaper (in my opinion)

I hate drug store brands... I have sensitive skin, so i can't wear half of the things :/


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Oct 2, 2005)

drugstore brands are never pigmented enough
Clinique breaks me out consistently
EL skincare is strangely fragranced
the rest, i can handle


----------



## lovejam (Oct 2, 2005)

I can't get into Smashbox, Sugar, Pop Beauty, Sonia Kashuk, Benefit (though I do like a few things), and most drugstore brands (though I do occasionally find something cool, usually by Jane).


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2005)

Benefit
Clinique
Estee Lauder
Guerlain
Lancome
Lorac
Prescriptives
Smashbox
Shiseido


----------



## MissJA (Oct 2, 2005)

Stila
Bobbi Brown
Dior
Chanel
Laura Mercier
Estee Lauder


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 3, 2005)

I cannot get into drug store brands.  The thought makes me cringe actually.


----------



## eposton (Oct 5, 2005)

LORAC
Clinique
Estee Lauder
Urban Decay
Tony and Tina
Stila


----------



## mommy_mac (Oct 6, 2005)

*For me, it's...*

Estee Lauder
Clinque
Elizabeth Arden
Mary Kay
Avon
Most Drugstore brands
Stila
Becca (this seems to be geared toward dry-skinned gals.. and that's NOT me)
Pout
Hard Candy
Too Faced
Tony & Tina
Anna Sui


LOL... I should have just listed what I DO like.. the list would've been a lot shorter.


----------



## hall234 (Oct 6, 2005)

Stila, Clinique (except for skincare), Estee Lauder


----------



## samtaro (Oct 7, 2005)

Stila.  I like their perfume, and some of the lipsticks look pretty...but none of the eye products appeal to me, and e/s is what I mostly lemming.  I think I might want one of the Holiday trios, so we'll see.

Hard Candy...I wanted to like it because I love UD, but I can't


----------



## EmGloss (Oct 7, 2005)

Clinique (and I tried hard to get into it)
Cargo
Shiseido
Estee Lauder (some nice fragrances)
Stila (ditto)
Bobbi Brown
Paula Dorf
Armani
i.d. Bare Minerals/Escentuals

Brands I SHOULD get into.....
Geurlain
YSL
Givenchy
Kevyn Aucion
Shu Uemera


----------



## persey (Oct 10, 2005)

Clinique and Estee Lauder--too stodgy and the quality doesn't seem to be there.

And

Urban Decay, Hard Candy, anything else that seems marketed to youth.  'Cause I'm old.


----------

